# ACS Skill assessment > Reference Letter from employer OR experience letter



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi,

I am to the forum, i have certain doubt regarding the ACS skill assessment process :

1. I have a confusion regarding reference letter, we need to submit previous employer experience letter OR statutory declaration from colleagues of my previous/current organization.

2. As per our experience letter it is very precise and are not descriptive enough that closely touch Roles & Responsibility (as per ACS) so in this case can we proceed with statutory declaration from colleagues.

3. Is it mandatory to have statutory declaration from colleagues on company letter head.

4. Is it mandatory that the colleagues providing third party reference should be currently working with same organization (e.g. i was working with organization A and my manager in that organization is Mr. X and after 3 years i moved to organization B and Mr. X moved to organization C, so in this Mr. X reference or statutory declaration is valid or not).


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

1 & 2. It can be either of the two. For all your work experiences, current and past, you can submit your detailed roles and responsibilities either on company letterhead, if that is not possible, you can get it done it from you manager/supervisor and get it notarized.

Reference format: killed-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

3. Like stated above, either it can be on letterhead or if it is not possible to get in on letterhead, get it on plane paper and have it notarized.

4. Not sure. Some other forum member may comment on this.




tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am to the forum, i have certain doubt regarding the ACS skill assessment process :
> 
> ...


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Need to confirm 1 more point regarding qualification for ACS skill assessment Transcripts.

Instead of Transcripts can i proceed with consolidated marksheet ???


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

You need to provide certified copies of all your bachelor/Master degrees and marksheets.

Marksheets are so that ACS can verify your subjects, Degree certificate is to prove that you have completed it.



tarungupta1688 said:


> Need to confirm 1 more point regarding qualification for ACS skill assessment Transcripts.
> 
> Instead of Transcripts can i proceed with consolidated marksheet ???


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

*Query*

1. Is it mandatory to go for ACS skill assessment for both primary and secondary applicant ? (where both applicant have same skill set and years of exp)
2. suppose ACS points for me is 50 and my spouse is 45 how can i get 5 points under "Partner Skill Qualifications" ?


----------



## ItJunkie (Jul 17, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am to the forum, i have certain doubt regarding the ACS skill assessment process :
> 
> ...


Hi Tarun,

The best answer of point:4 is
It's not mandatory that your earlier manager should be in the same company. One of my friend went through the process and her experience counted by ACS. So go ahead approach your earlier manager.

Regards,
Siva


----------



## Monikad (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I have done BE in computer science and have total 5 years 2 months of experience. 

My experience break down:

Company A 
July 2013 - Jan 2014
Supporting Document : Payslip, service letter, relieving letter 

Company B
Feb 2014 - till today
Supporting Document : Payslip, reference letter from HR

I am planning to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer). My question is, with this experience would I be able to get 5 point (0-3 years) for experience ?

P.S - I don't have experience letter from Company A (6 month work exp)

Appreciate your reply thanks!


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

jkss said:


> You need to provide certified copies of all your bachelor/Master degrees and marksheets.
> 
> Marksheets are so that ACS can verify your subjects, Degree certificate is to prove that you have completed it.


I got this but do we need to send them all scanned copies in pdf format as most of the documents or work, expereince letter could be in hardcopy..
Also do we need to notarised the scanned pdf files before being submitted????


----------



## Sri3001 (Mar 12, 2020)

*Srikanth*

I was told that I need a email from my HR stating they cannot issue the skillset letter and then get a stat deceleration done. But my HR is not willing to send an email saying they will not issue 

Can some one please confirm if its mandatory to get an email from HR


----------



## RUSI (Feb 26, 2020)

*ACS application clarification*

Hi though I have gone through with the latest ACS guidelines, but still want to double sure with the experts here, please correct me if I am missing something in the ACS profile submission.

1. Passport ( new + old front/last page) + Resume_CV --> Passport_CV.pdf (pdf 1)
2. Education marksheets transcripts with degree --> Engineering_Transcripts_degree.pdf (pdf 2)
3. Previous Company --> Company_X_FromYear_ToYear.pdf (pdf 3)
a. Service experience letter
b. R&R letter
c. First and last month payslip of oldest year
d. Proof bank statement
e. first and last month payslip of consecutive years
f. Proof bank statement
g. Form 16 and ITR

4. Current Company --> Company_Y_FromYear_ToYear.pdf (pdf 4)
a. Service experience letter
b. R&R letter
c. First and last month payslip of oldest year
d. Proof bank statement
e. first and last month payslip of consecutive years
f. Proof bank statement
g. Form 16 and ITR

Any correction required in above also any thing else required which I am missing ? please suggest.
Also I did not understand the episodes what are these ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RUSI said:


> Hi though I have gone through with the latest ACS guidelines, but still want to double sure with the experts here, please correct me if I am missing something in the ACS profile submission.
> 
> 1. Passport ( new + old front/last page) + Resume_CV --> Passport_CV.pdf (pdf 1)
> 2. Education marksheets transcripts with degree --> Engineering_Transcripts_degree.pdf (pdf 2)
> ...


What is 3 ab and 4 ab ?
Are you getting reference letter from the company or submitting SD ?


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri3001 said:


> I was told that I need a email from my HR stating they cannot issue the skillset letter and then get a stat deceleration done. But my HR is not willing to send an email saying they will not issue
> 
> Can some one please confirm if its mandatory to get an email from HR


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## RUSI (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> What is 3 ab and 4 ab ?
> Are you getting reference letter from the company or submitting SD ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB thanks for your quick response..
*3.a & 4.a* -> The experience letter
*3.b & 4.b* -> The roles and responsibilities reference letter.

And as I have company reference letter so SD is not required for me..

But still I am on right track with the documentations ? anything am I missing ? please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RUSI said:


> Hi NB thanks for your quick response..
> *3.a & 4.a* -> The experience letter
> *3.b & 4.b* -> The roles and responsibilities reference letter.
> 
> ...


What is experience letter?
What’s the difference between reference letter and experience letter ?

Cheers


----------



## RUSI (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> What is experience letter?
> What’s the difference between reference letter and experience letter ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Experience letter is the one which we receive from HR when we are leaving the company, which doesn't state the roles and responsibilities, and only state the designation and tenure.

Reference letter are the one which state the roles and responsibilities, which we can ask to the employer that we need this for immigration purpose.

I am uploading both the documents here for safer side.

Do you suggest am I missing anything apart from the list i shared ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RUSI said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Experience letter is the one which we receive from HR when we are leaving the company, which doesn't state the roles and responsibilities, and only state the designation and tenure.
> 
> ...


Don’t upload the experience letter when you are uploading the reference letter
Why confuse the assessor, I don’t understand 

Cheers


----------



## RUSI (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Don’t upload the experience letter when you are uploading the reference letter
> Why confuse the assessor, I don’t understand
> 
> Cheers


Ok thanks NB for your help, assuming the rest of the documents are correct and I am not missing 
anyone 

Thanks.


----------



## Shan57 (Sep 25, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
For Statutory Declaration, Email from HR saying " Skill letter can not be provided due to company policy" is sufficient? Or do we need to get this denial in company letter head from HR as mentioned in this post?
am22tech.com/au/australia-statutory-affidavit-sample-co-worker-letter
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shan57 said:


> Hi,
> For Statutory Declaration, Email from HR saying " Skill letter can not be provided due to company policy" is sufficient? Or do we need to get this denial in company letter head from HR as mentioned in this post?
> am22tech.com/au/australia-statutory-affidavit-sample-co-worker-letter
> Thanks.


It has to be on company letter head
It can be signed by anybody, not necessarily HR

Cheers


----------

